# Tiller Extension Thoughts



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Go with Carbon Marine and never look back! I have had mine for over 5 years with lots of usage. Its lite, durable and easy to take off if you need to navigate tight mangrove tunnels.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

X


Viking1 said:


> Go with Carbon Marine and never look back! I have had mine for over 5 years with lots of usage. Its lite, durable and easy to take off if you need to navigate tight mangrove tunnels.


X2 on carbon marine mine is 6 years old no issues a little pricey but who got into fishing worried about money


----------



## jaxflatsfisherman (Nov 18, 2007)

I'd go with CM as well. Others might have better ways to measure, but I'd think if you have a yard stick or pvc, tape it to base of throttle handle (vs. the tip so you can turn the motor), stand where you want to stand and then grip it. Whatever measurement that measures out to. They'll have to know model of outboard you have...and make certain they are on the same page with you or vice versa on whether the measurement is from the throttle base or simply the length of extension needed from the tip.


----------



## muskyonfly (Jul 4, 2016)

I went with the Tuff Tiller from Shallow Water Solutions. It's a good quality product for a lot less money than Carbon Marine. I sent him my dimensions needed and what I received fits great and gets the job done


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

If on a tight budget, you can always go with the old standby PVC pipe n Hose Clamp tightening fixture. I have the Carbon Marine Extension on my Spear Glade X for 3 years w/no issues.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I built a rather nice carbon fiber tiller extension for $70.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I used a length of pvc electrical conduit for several trips until I decided what length I wanted. Then I ordered a Carbon Marine tiller.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Whiskey Angler said:


> I built a rather nice carbon fiber tiller extension for $70.


Would be easy enough to do. If the OP chose to do that, I would get some carbon tape that is stitched on both sides. Much easier to handle.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

I made mine out of a piece of 1 1/4" PVC just a bit longer than the throttle handle, a 1 1/4" x 1" bushing, and about 2' of 1" PVC. Trimmed it a couple of times to get it exactly where I wanted, and use a tennis racket grip for the grip. It's lasted 4 years and works just fine, only cost me about $3 for the bushing because the pipe I got as scraps from jobsites.

I've got a SM 1444 tiller on order and will likely order a CM tiller handle for it so it looks legit.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

after, the pvc is a great way to get the length sorted out.


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

Tarponist said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am picking up my Towee (bought from redsonfly!) this weekend and one of the first orders of business is a tiller extension. Couple of questions:
> 
> ...


I have a 20hp Merc on my Bateau FS18 and I bought a Motor Guide tiller extension for $30.00 that was adjustable in length. After determining the length I needed I ran a self tapping stainless screw into the handle so it wouldn't slip when twisting, wrapped it with some nylon line to keep the metal shaft from marking up the poling platform, and have used it for a year and at least 75 trips without any problems. Minkota also makes one that's almost identical and adjusts from 24"-40". Both have an opening for access to the engine shut off button on the end of the tiller. The only issue is whether the plastic collar will be big enough to slide over your motor's tiller handle. The Motor Guide fits my Merc 20, but the Minkota is a hair too small, but fits my 6hp Merc ok. Not as sexy as the Carbon Marine, but works for me, and I can affor







d a spare or 3 if I want.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Good luck with carbon marine. Seems like he only returns calls to a select few as many have tried to get him with zero response.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2017)

Save your money. Aluminum tee ball bat.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

I bought tuff tiller. Not heavy but heavy duty. Looks nice and the customer service was great along with the price. Getting new motor soon then ordering another tuff tiller for my Gheenoe. Using PVC to figure out the correct length.


----------



## marshnole11 (Apr 23, 2009)

Tuff tiller. Sold my first one with my last skiff and just ordered a second and didn't hesitate doing it for a second.

Great customer service and quality product


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

If you can get your hands on an old Strongarm Tiller Extension, that's the route I would go. The guy ended up falling flat on his face as far as business goes, but he definitely built a quality tiller extension.

I think he started offering them again under a new name (SkiffTec?), I hope he doesn't get in over his head again. He was doing good when all he offered was a few products. Once he tried scaling to a much larger company with bigger product line, he couldn't handle to pressure or production and ended up burning a lot of bridges and leaving people hanging. I'm sure this post will start a shit show, but again, his tiller extension was the best on the market, just really poor management led to his company's demise. If you can dig up the old "tiller extension shoot out" that was conducted by the guys who used to run the actual Microskiff blog, you will see his took first place, and carbon marine second. If you can't get your hands on an old Strongarm or that new one he's calling SkiffTec? I'd recommend trying to get yourself a Carbon Marine TillerPillar.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

paint it black said:


> If you can get your hands on an old Strongarm Tiller Extension, that's the route I would go. The guy ended up falling flat on his face as far as business goes, but he definitely built a quality tiller extension.
> 
> I think he started offering them again under a new name (SkiffTec?), I hope he doesn't get in over his head again. He was doing good when all he offered was a few products. Once he tried scaling to a much larger company with bigger product line, he couldn't handle to pressure or production and ended up burning a lot of bridges and leaving people hanging. I'm sure this post will start a shit show, but again, his tiller extension was the best on the market, just really poor management led to his company's demise. If you can dig up the old "tiller extension shoot out" that was conducted by the guys who used to run the actual Microskiff blog, you will see his took first place, and carbon marine second. If you can't get your hands on an old Strongarm or that new one he's calling SkiffTec? I'd recommend trying to get yourself a Carbon Marine TillerPillar.


I second what PIB said or have anytide custom make you one


----------



## Carivera (Jan 13, 2017)

I was lucky enough to come across a used Carbon Marine and fits my old merc perfectly. I had to run a switch for the kill switch and plan on doing a Para cord wrap but I love it.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

The price of the carbon marine tiller extension would have probably bummed me out more if I hadn't already been out a bunch of money on a new skiff, so at that point it didn't bother me much.

With that said.. I do absolutely love it. I've spent a ton of time in a shaping bay with friends who work with a lot of carbon fiber, and I have an extremely one-off, 100% hand shaped full carbon surfboard in my quiver so I can really appreciate the skill that the guys over at carbon marine demonstrate. Especially how they minimize the excess resin where it doesn't need to be. 

If I was building my own, I'd go the tee-ball bat route for sure.


----------

